# GBAtemp is back up!!!



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

GBAtemp is back up!!!

If you cannot access it you need to clear your cookies. =) anyone forum seems to be completely working aswell as the homepage.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 1, 2010)

It's funny, when I opened this topic up 1/2 an hour ago, it crashed again.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 1, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is back up!!!
> 
> *If you cannot access it you need to clear your cookies.* =) anyone forum seems to be completely working aswell as the homepage.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

˙pǝsɐǝןdsıp ɯɐ ı 'ʎɐs oʇ ssǝןpǝǝu

˙ɥbnouǝ buoן ʞooʇ ʇɐɥʇ ןןǝʍ


----------



## iFish (Oct 1, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is back up!!!
> 
> If you cannot access it you need to clear your cookies. =) anyone forum seems to be completely working aswell as the homepage.



If it was not up we couldn't see this that tell us to clear our cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yay. 9 hours of down time....


----------



## Goli (Oct 1, 2010)

Though it was down for a while the shoutbox was working on it's separate link.
For a while it was like a secret place known only for a few people...
Until now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Though it was down for a while the shoutbox was working on it's separate link.
> For a while it was like a secret place known only for a few people...
> Until now.


I couldn't access the box...


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought the would had ended. I love you Tempy


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Any news of what caused the downtime?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey! I waited all day for Gbatemp! Yay


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 1, 2010)

What happened? I read on another site (yeah that site) that they caused the site to be down but I really doubt that.


----------



## Goli (Oct 1, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> What happened? I read on another site (yeah that site) that they caused the site to be down but I really doubt that.


Not to mention THAT was from many days ago.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 1, 2010)

You guys are frightening me. Let's speak no more of the Site-That-Must-Not-Be-Named.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 1, 2010)

Yay, back up, I was getting a little worried something bad had happened.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 1, 2010)

about time..what the heck happened?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to know what happened too. I was dying today.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 1, 2010)

I was pretty sad all day.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I want to know what happened too. I was dying today.


Same here - Here I am, all on my own (the other person got a day off), doing Nightshift - & had NOTHING to do for SEVEN HOURS.... I couldn't even visit GBATemp 'cos it was 'down' for this IPB fault


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> The Temp is down because of host issues, apparently power went down in our server room ;( bad luck



Posted on a different site around 11:30 AM, Eastern Standard time, Sept 30th, 2010


----------



## Man18 (Oct 1, 2010)

T BAGGIN YO TOPIC WIF MY BALLS


----------

